# ...and Paris is out of jail



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Report: Paris Hilton out of jail - CNN.com

Nice to see the law applies equally to us all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Already made this thread


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

In the wrong forum, I assume?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2007)

Off topic. That's OK in my book.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Off topic. That's OK in my book.



I are teh win


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 7, 2007)

Let's see... I'm guessing they're going to use some bullshit like, "There was credible information as to a threat to her life so we opted to release her."  If this is true it completely showcases the fact the law does not apply to everyone.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

It was heartwarming that Paris had recognised the support of her "fans", though.

Although one has to ask just what sort of empty-headed no-lifer would be a fan of a spoilt brat with no respect for authority and without two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> It was heartwarming that Paris had recognised the support of her "fans", though.
> 
> Although one has to ask just what sort of empty-headed no-lifer would be a fan of a spoilt brat with no respect for authority and without two brain cells to rub together.



I'm still not even sure why she's famous in the first place.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Let's see... I'm guessing they're going to use some bullshit like, "There was credible information as to a threat to her life so we opted to release her."



Quite true. Lots of people hate her.

Not without good reason...


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm still not even sure why she's famous in the first place.



'Cause she's a rich slut with connections?


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm still not even sure why she's famous in the first place.



"One night in Paris" and her family's wealth.

She's another one who's famous for being famous and who basically is mentally incompetent for any other occupation.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> 'Cause she's a rich slut with connections?



Bingo.



The closing of my thread was hillarious. At least it took place at Daves expense 



stuz719 said:


> "One night in Paris" and her family's wealth.
> 
> She's another one who's famous for being famous and who basically is mentally incompetent for any other occupation.



Anna Nicole complex...


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Let's see... I'm guessing they're going to use some bullshit like, "There was credible information as to a threat to her life so we opted to release her."  If this is true it completely showcases the fact the law does not apply to everyone.



Her psychologist has been visiting her in jail to see how she has been holding up. Since she has been spending 23 hours a day in a solitary cell (too much of a risk to put her in with the general population), I'm sure it is going to be some case of psychological instability from isolation blah blah blah the sheriff's department is afraid of being sued back to the stone age.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Euthanise the traumatized poodle!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 7, 2007)

Good behavior for being one the reasons for reduced sentence? Looks like she sucked her way out of this one fellas.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

The idea of a billionaire providing sexual favors to get out of a jail sentence is one of the most awesome things I have ever heard.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> The closing of my thread was hillarious. At least it took place at Daves expense



It's still taking place at Dave's expense. Mods can post in closed threads. 

BTW, whoever tagged this "stupid bitch" rules.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> BTW, whoever tagged this "stupid bitch" rules.



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> The idea of a billionaire providing sexual favors to get out of a jail sentence is one of the most awesome things I have ever heard.



 "Good Behavior" The butchy lesbo C.O. put in her reccomendation....



eaeolian said:


> It's still taking place at Dave's expense. Mods can post in closed threads.
> 
> BTW, whoever tagged this "stupid bitch" rules.



Yeah I noticed, it's a free for all in there


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> The idea of a billionaire providing sexual favors to get out of a jail sentence is one of the most awesome things I have ever heard.


 
Looks like sometimes you can get aHEAD of everyone else when it comes to parole.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

My thread went "On Fire" after it has been closed, this is rather entertaining.


Oh yeah, and, kill the bitch. 

Useless waste of flesh and natural resources......


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Anna Nicole complex...



Contradiction in terms?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2007)

I know this shouldn't really bother me because...well, its Paris Hilton and I was expecting her to find some way around responsibility but still this is actually making me pretty fucking irrate.

One day I hope she looks back on her life and thinks "What have I accomplished?"...then I hope she breaks down and fucking cries when she realises that she is a complete fuck up.

I hope someone tricks her into buying an iceberg under the false pretences that its an island then global warming will do its work and we'll be one dumbass-heiress less.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Euthanise the traumatized poodle!





JPMDan said:


> Good behavior for being one the reasons for reduced sentence? Looks like she sucked her way out of this one fellas.







DelfinoPie said:


> One day I hope she looks back on her life and thinks "What have I accomplished?"...then I hope she breaks down and fucking cries when she realises that she is a complete fuck up.



Now that's wishful thinking.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> One day I hope she looks back on her life and thinks "What have I accomplished?"...then I hope she breaks down and fucking cries when she realises that she is a complete fuck up.



There you go assuming she can think.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> Contradiction in terms?



 Clever!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> One day I hope she looks at life on her back "Beige. I'll have someone paint the ceiling beige..."



There. Fixed that for you...


Sorry, but she's getting exactly what she wants out of life - attention, even though she has no talent, no abilities, and isn't really physically attractive.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> There. Fixed that for you...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but she's getting exactly what she wants out of life - attention, even though she has no talent, no abilities, and isn't really physically attractive.



I second you on that. She has the look of "total bitch" and that's just blech....why people like her maintain fame? I don't think we will ever know.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 7, 2007)

It says she was let out due to a medical condition. I had no idea being a stupid cum bucket was a medical condition.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. Slightly offtopic. You really gotta hand it to Martha Stewart, she got sentenced to 6 months, and did it without so much as batting an eyebrow.

Same with Michelle Rodriguez if I remember...(albeit for a lesser sentence).


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> It says she was let out due to a medical condition. I had no idea being a stupid cum bucket was a medical condition.



Ummm yeah....Semenintrobrainalcointroanalpsycosis


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Wow. Slightly offtopic. You really gotta hand it to Martha Stewart, she got sentenced to 6 months, and did it without so much as batting an eyebrow.



That's because Martha's a tough bitch, and not a whiny no-talent "socialite".


----------



## Cancer (Jun 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> That's because Martha's a tough bitch, and not a whiny no-talent "socialite".




Troo dat. I wouldn't mess with Martha in da joint, she might roll up on this homeboy and try to serve me up as "brownie surprise" or sum shit.  

[action=Cancer] is officially exiting wannabe homeboy mode. Possibly forever  [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

^^


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> There you go assuming she can think.



I guess I was being a bit too optimistic.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, being a walking STD can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Lolol, holy shit. She had a "rash" on her body, that's why they let her out...


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Lolol, holy shit. She had a "rash" on her body, that's why they let her out...



Perhaps she took her bra off and they confused her breasts for pustules?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> Perhaps she took her bra off and they confused her breasts for pustules?



Thats pretty rancid, man 

But atleast she's under house arrest....in her massive fucking house...with everything she could ever need in there...ever.

Y'know, there is an upside to this (hard to believe I know) but atleast she won't be able to cash-in on some kind of prison diary that the newspapers here were saying she was going to get £1m an entry for -- dramatizing the whole situation.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 7, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Y'know, there is an upside to this (hard to believe I know) but at least she won't be able to cash-in on some kind of prison diary that the newspapers here were saying she was going to get £1m an entry for -- dramatizing the whole situation.



I dunno, the UK rules on profiting from crime are pretty stringent, I'm not sure how it works with Californian law.

The concept of Paris Hilton _writing a book_ is intriguing, though!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Thats pretty rancid, man
> 
> But atleast she's under house arrest....in her massive fucking house...with everything she could ever need in there...ever.
> 
> Y'know, there is an upside to this (hard to believe I know) but atleast she won't be able to cash-in on some kind of prison diary that the newspapers here were saying she was going to get £1m an entry for -- dramatizing the whole situation.



You underestimate her PR team


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> It says she was let out due to a medical condition. I had no idea being a stupid cum bucket was a medical condition.



Wow, so they dont, you know, have infirmaries like in prisons?


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Wow, so they dont, you know, have infirmaries like in prisons?



She wasn't in prison, she was in jail. Prison is where you go for periods of time longer than several months.

Jails typically don't have the facilities to deal with isolating a possibly infectious inmate, while prisons do. However, since they mentioned she spent 23 hours a day in solitary, I find this reason pretty weak.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone even released "Free Paris" T-Shirts recently, fucking pathetic.

I knew her jail sentence wouldn't last as long as expected. And I would be very suprised if money *wasn't* involved somewhere along the line.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Looks like sometimes you can get aHEAD of everyone else when it comes to parole.



It's not what you know, it's who you blow.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> She wasn't in prison, she was in jail. Prison is where you go for periods of time longer than several months.
> 
> Jails typically don't have the facilities to deal with isolating a possibly infectious inmate, while prisons do. However, since they mentioned she spent 23 hours a day in solitary, I find this reason pretty weak.



Thats why i said "They don't have infirmaries _like in prison_?" ;p


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats why i said "They don't have infirmaries _like in prison_?" ;p



Opps. 

...and I think the answer is no. It's more of a clinic, a step up from what they have at high schools.


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Someone even released "Free Paris" T-Shirts recently, fucking pathetic.



Fuck, I'd buy one just for the humour.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck, I'd buy one just for the humour.



I'd slap her upside her fucking head.


Just for the humour


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> Jails typically don't have the facilities to deal with isolating a possibly infectious inmate, while prisons do. However, since they mentioned she spent 23 hours a day in solitary, I find this reason pretty weak.



They're going to be kicking themselves when they realise:

"Wait, stupidity _ISN'T_ contageous  ...shit, aren't our faces red  "


----------



## Christopher (Jun 7, 2007)

I know I'm going to catch all hell for this one but even though I think her getting out early is a crock, I don't think she should have been sentenced to jail in the first place.

I know of three guys personally that live in my little town that have been busted driving suspended repeatedly (a few times busted driving drunk while suspended) that have never even seen the inside of a jail. They made an example out of her and even though I don't like her I thought it was total bullshit.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 7, 2007)

Christopher said:


> I know I'm going to catch all hell for this one but even though I think her getting out early is a crock, I don't think she should have been sentenced to jail in the first place.
> 
> I know of three guys personally that live in my little town that have been busted driving suspended repeatedly (a few times busted driving drunk while suspended) that have never even seen the inside of a jail. They made an example out of her and even though I don't like her I thought it was total bullshit.



She was on probation for DUI. But what I think set the judge off was not the driving with a suspended license. It was the fact she failed to sign up for alcohol abuse counseling, which was part of her probation agreement.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm still not even sure why she's famous in the first place.




Slurp slurp slurp


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 7, 2007)

Christopher said:


> I know I'm going to catch all hell for this one but even though I think her getting out early is a crock, I don't think she should have been sentenced to jail in the first place.
> 
> I know of three guys personally that live in my little town that have been busted driving suspended repeatedly (a few times busted driving drunk while suspended) that have never even seen the inside of a jail. They made an example out of her and even though I don't like her I thought it was total bullshit.




Sorry, but screw that, those 3 guys should be in jail, too. 

IMO, if you get busted DUI they should take your license away *permanently*, even on the first offense. I've had too many friends killed by repeat drunk drivers.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 7, 2007)

The judge has scheduled a hearing for 9am California time. The hearing is to decide if Paris should go back to jail, and whether to hold the sheriff's office in contempt for releasing her.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2007)

Apparently the courts in LA are PISSED about her getting out. She might be going back in 


looks like you beat me to it


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think they need to put the sheriff in the cell next to Paris.


----------



## lordofthesewers (Jun 7, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I think they need to put the sheriff in the cell next to Paris.



that would ruin the guy's marriage


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> that would ruin the guy's marriage


And make it burn when he pees.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 7, 2007)

She's supposedly been sent BACK to jail now...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2007)

They probably are doing damage control.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Good behavior for being one the reasons for reduced sentence? *Looks like she sucked her way out of this one fellas*.


Literally


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2007)

This is ridiculous. She thinks she's above the law. We all knew that, but this is perhaps showing that she really IS above the law. 



Toshiro said:


> Sorry, but screw that, those 3 guys should be in jail, too.
> 
> IMO, if you get busted DUI they should take your license away *permanently*, even on the first offense. I've had too many friends killed by repeat drunk drivers.







Mastodon said:


> She's supposedly been sent BACK to jail now...



They better send her back. I assume there's a lot of anger about the decision to change her sentence to "house arrest."


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 7, 2007)

Naren said:


> They better send her back. I assume there's a lot of anger about the decision to change her sentence to "house arrest."



Paris to appear in court Friday - CNN.com



> "What transpired here is outrageous," county Supervisor Don Knabe told The Associated Press, adding that he received more than 400 angry e-mails and hundreds more phone calls from around the country.





> he ruled specifically that she could not serve her sentence at home under electronic monitoring.


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Paris to appear in court Friday - CNN.com



It looks like, according to that, she'll definitely be put back in prison since this was the decision of the sheriff and overrode the judge's decision (which is a no-no. He doesn't have the rights to change the judge's ruling).


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 8, 2007)

Somebody on TV made a good point that the source of her anxiety probably was that she was going through detox. All the booze and drugs and pills sh'e probably tits deep in every night were sorely missed by her addicted psyche.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 8, 2007)

simple life- 2 seconds in jail
the new reality show.............


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 8, 2007)

The BBC story:

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Paris Hilton must return to court



BBC said:


> *Hilton's full sentence - including the house arrest - has now reverted to the original 45 days.*
> 
> Mr Whitmore said she had officially served five days in jail - including late on Sunday night and the early hours of Thursday morning - meaning 40 days of house arrest would complete the sentence.
> 
> ...



(emphasis added).

Sounds like contempt of court to me!

*YES!*


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Good, throw her ass back in.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah there is a God...now lets hope she gets stomped


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 8, 2007)

for fucks sake. law = law. It's not like anyone else can sue because they went to prison.

Jail time is jail time. 46 to 23 to 3 days? Bullshit. This in itsself makes a mockery of pretty much everything.

Send the airhead ho back to chokey. She's crying? Good. It may just be the first taste of reality she's had. She's upset? Good. Lots of people are upset because they go to jail. 

As far as I'm concerned, the sooner she loses the braincell that reminds her to breathe the better.


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> for fucks sake. law = law. It's not like anyone else can sue because they went to prison.
> 
> Jail time is jail time. 46 to 23 to 3 days? Bullshit. This in itsself makes a mockery of pretty much everything.
> 
> ...



 Amen, brothah.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess we'll get those monosyllabic jail diaries after all.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I guess we'll get those monosyllabic jail diaries after all.



That's the only downside to her getting sent back to jail.


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I guess we'll get those monosyllabic jail diaries after all.



Munday - today suckd.

Tuzday - today suckd mor.

Wenzday - today relly suckd.

Thursday - today i had a sandwich for lunch.

Friday - today wwaz pritty sucky.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> Munday - today suckd.
> 
> Tuzday - today suckd mor.
> 
> ...



And to round off her last week in the clink:

Saterday - get out to moro.

Sonday - i sukd agen.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 8, 2007)

T mins 28 minutes to court hearing


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

I just went out to check my work rota for next week and buy milk and in the shop one of the newspapers had a quote from Paris saying "I've learnt a lot, thanks"

If there was ever a pathetic plea not to go back that was it, "I've learnt my lesson, I won't do it again I swear -- I promise"...She sounds like a little kid.

Well, m'darlin' the learnin experience ain't over yet. And seeing as the knowledge is being built from scratch this should make for an interesting book when she gets out. I might have to pick it up while in WH Smiths and read a page or two lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris may return to jail; hearing Friday - CNN.com



> LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Paris Hilton, who is serving her jail sentence from her Hollywood Hills home, has been given another break. *She can call in to her Friday court hearing by phone instead of appearing in person*.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

They're trying to drag her to the courthouse now,


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

^

Hope for her she's not driving down there...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Hope for her she's not driving down there...



I think she's going in her nice Mercedes with her personal driver.......



bitch..


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Hope for her she's not driving down there...



I would give my sense of smell to see her roll up in a hummer (ofcourse  ) and the face of the judge lol.

Why my sense of smell? I like the smell of my own farts, I'm quite the connoisseur of anal-ventilation. Lets be honest here, who doesn't bask in the stench of their own insides once in a while? The more heinous the anus the more...

[action=DelfinoPie]can't think of a fitting rhyme so clicks the 'submit reply' button.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I would give my sense of smell to see her roll up in a hummer (ofcourse  ) and the face of the judge lol.
> 
> Why my sense of smell? I like the smell of my own farts, I'm quite the connoisseur of anal-ventilation. Lets be honest here, who doesn't bask in the stench of their own insides once in a while? The more heinous the anus the more...
> 
> [action=DelfinoPie]can't think of a fitting rhyme so clicks the 'submit reply' button.[/action]



fecking weirdo.........


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I would give my sense of smell to see her roll up in a hummer (ofcourse  ) and the face of the judge lol.
> 
> Why my sense of smell? I like the smell of my own farts, I'm quite the connoisseur of anal-ventilation. Lets be honest here, who doesn't bask in the stench of their own insides once in a while? The more heinous the anus the more...
> 
> [action=DelfinoPie]can't think of a fitting rhyme so clicks the 'submit reply' button.[/action]



Wow.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I would give my sense of smell to see her roll up in a hummer (ofcourse  ) and the face of the judge lol.
> 
> Why my sense of smell? I like the smell of my own farts, I'm quite the connoisseur of anal-ventilation. Lets be honest here, who doesn't bask in the stench of their own insides once in a while? The more heinous the anus the more...
> 
> [action=DelfinoPie]can't think of a fitting rhyme so clicks the 'submit reply' button.[/action]



Mmm... Paris and farts... I see a similarity here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

*rips a loud Paris*


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> *rips a loud Paris*





Rep for you, sir.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

watch this guys :

YouTube - PARIS HILTON OUT OF JAIL: Spotted at Beach! Exclusive Video


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice. That girl is so much hotter.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't believe that I finally got my block of yellow rep back for a post about farts and a bad joke about Paris Hilton lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Nice. That girl is so much hotter.


She looks exactly the same


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I think she's going in her nice Mercedes with her personal driver.......
> 
> 
> 
> bitch..



CNN showed her being handcuffed and put into the back of a squadcar.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> She looks exactly the same



While watching it I was thinking:

"She has that glazed-over eye expression down pretty well."


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> CNN showed her being handcuffed and put into the back of a squadcar.



Excellent!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> CNN showed her being handcuffed and put into the back of a squadcar.



Aww I read that as "...showed her being handcuffed to the back of a squadcar" 

Once again, optimism gets the best of me!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Aww I read that as "...showed her being handcuffed to the back of a squadcar"
> 
> Once again, optimism gets the best of me!



Wouldn't be the first time she's been cuffed to something.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

While I also think she should go back to jail...



BBC said:


> Civil rights leader Rev Al Sharpton condemned the release as showing the "double standards" of the US legal system.
> 
> "This early release gives all of the appearances of economic and racial favouritism that is constantly cited by poor people and people of colour," he said.



...Al Sharpton doesn't get to say jack shit, since OJ is walking free. Even wanted to write a book about the murder. So STFU, Al.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> While I also think she should go back to jail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Sharpton doesn't get to say jack shit, since OJ is walking free. Even wanted to write a book about the murder. So STFU, Al.



This is not a race issue. So he shouldn't open his mouth anyway, he's merely making it a race issue.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> While I also think she should go back to jail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Sharpton doesn't get to say jack shit, since OJ is walking free. Even wanted to write a book about the murder. So STFU, Al.



I'm getting pretty fucking sick of Sharpton sticking his fucking oar into everything and trying to apply his god damn race card.

STFU, Al +1


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I'm getting pretty fucking sick of Sharpton sticking his fucking oar into everything and trying to apply his god damn race card.
> 
> STFU, Al +1



At least you're safe from him in the UK

STFU, Al +2


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> ...Al Sharpton doesn't get to say jack shit, since OJ is walking free. Even wanted to write a book about the murder. So STFU, Al.




Al Sharpton's just as biggoted as the people he decries. STFU Al.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

Who thought that a "Paris Hilton" thread would be so succesful on this forum... Over a hundred posts! 

Guess we have a soft spot for her after all...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Who thought that a "Paris Hilton" thread would be so succesful on this forum... Over a hundred posts!
> 
> Guess we have a soft spot for her after all...



Universal hatred my eFriend


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Universal hatred my eFriend


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

According to CNN; the reason Paris' hearing was over 2 hours late in starting?

The sheriff REFUSED to send a car to pick her up.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> According to CNN; the reason Paris' hearing was over 2 hours late in starting?
> 
> The sheriff REFUSED to send a car to pick her up.



That sheriff needs to be fired.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That sheriff needs to be fired.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That sheriff needs to be fired.



...after he is sent to jail for contempt of court.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sharpton should be in jail for being a jackass.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> According to CNN; the reason Paris' hearing was over 2 hours late in starting?
> 
> The sheriff REFUSED to send a car to pick her up.



Man, Paris sucks a mean dick, it seems.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> Man, Paris sucks a mean dick, it seems.



It's part of the reason she's famous.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> Man, Paris sucks a mean dick, it seems.



Apparently she gives two hour blowjobs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> Apparently she gives two hour blowjobs.



Thats some commitment there!



D-EJ915 said:


> Sharpton should be in jail for being a jackass.





PARIS ORDERED BACK TO JAIL.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> Apparently she gives two hour blowjobs.



My sort of girl. And just think, I wouldn't even have to listen to her for those two hours.  

The dog might get annoying, though. I wonder if I could stick him in the freezer?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> According to CNN; the reason Paris' hearing was over 2 hours late in starting?
> 
> The sheriff REFUSED to send a car to pick her up.



She had to walk????????
This can't be. She's so fragile.



Zepp88 said:


> PARIS ORDERED BACK TO JAIL.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

> A judge orders Paris Hilton back to jail, CNN confirms. She was taken from court screaming, The Associated Press reports. CNN.COM



 some more.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

SENTENCED TO THE ENTIRE 45 DAYS


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> PARIS ORDERED BACK TO JAIL.



According to CNN & TMZ.COM, Paris was basically dragged from the courtroom crying and screaming for her mommy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> SENTENCED TO THE ENTIRE 45 DAYS


w00t 



garcia3441 said:


> According to CNN & TMZ.COM, Paris was basically dragged from the courtroom crying and screaming for her mommy.


That's what you get for being a dumb bitch


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

This is the most awesome news story all week.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> some more.



I'd LOVE to have heard what she was screaming.  


"...I sucked your dick thirteen times in the space of two days, and you couldn't even do one simple thing for me??!!"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'd LOVE to have heard what she was screaming.
> 
> 
> "...I sucked your dick thirteen times in the space of two days, and you couldn't even do one simple thing for me??!!"


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> "...I sucked your dick thirteen times in the space of two days, and you couldn't even do one simple thing for me??!!"



 Stop it, my tummy hurts from laughing.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> According to CNN & TMZ.COM, Paris was basically dragged from the courtroom crying and screaming for her mommy.



The more I thought about it the funnier it became.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

How about this article? 

Screaming Paris Hilton sent back to jail - Yahoo! News


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

This thread is gonna crash from all of the emoticons.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

_"It's not right!" shouted the weeping Hilton. "Mom!" she called out to her mother in the audience._


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


>


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> How about this article?
> 
> Screaming Paris Hilton sent back to jail - Yahoo! News



Wow... She really cried for her mommy...

How sad is that?



Mouaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


>




_"I want my mommy!!!!!_


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

That pic rules. I love how you can see the reflection of some dude taking the shot. 

I deem it supreme.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I deem it supreme.



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

Excellent 

*Rips another loud Paris in triumph*


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Excellent
> 
> *Rips another loud Paris in triumph*





I think I ripped a Paris laughing so hard.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I think I ripped a Paris laughing so hard.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> While I also think she should go back to jail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Sharpton doesn't get to say jack shit, since OJ is walking free. Even wanted to write a book about the murder. So STFU, Al.



I'm a visual person, so I made something real quick to help illustrate this.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

^Rep.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Mastodon coming through with the hilarious pic. Rep for that.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I'm a visual person, so I made something real quick to help illustrate this.



Oh. My. God.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Someone should seriously send that to him. He'll say it's the white man trying to keep him down.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Someone should seriously send that to him. He'll say it's the white man trying to keep him down.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> ^Rep.



+ 2

A job well done


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've deemed this thread an instant classic.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I've deemed this thread an instant classic.



 

Someone should use that pic as their avatar.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Someone should seriously send that to him. He'll say it's the white man trying to keep him down.



Beat me to it. It's ok for him to do it, but when we do, we're rasists and white supremisists. 

Hilton almost walks on a DUI, and it's an example of class and race inequity. OJ DOES walk on a double murder, and it's an example of class and race equality. 

Must be that new-fangled post-9/11 math Cheney was talking about.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Al doesn't want equality. He wants reparations and special treatment. 

Noodles to Al Sharpton: I don't own slaves. I never have owned slaves. I never will own slaves. Stop hating me because I'm white, you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hilton almost kneels her way out of a DUI



Fixed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> Al doesn't want equality. He wants reparations and special treatment.
> 
> Noodles to Al Sharpton: I don't own slaves. I never have owned slaves. I never will own slaves. Stop hating me because I'm white, you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 8, 2007)

Hiltowned.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Man, I love this thread.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

^

lol.... It keeps updating every minute...
From 100 posts to 150 posts in 4.5 minutes!


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

So has she been officially ordered to spend the whole 45 days in jail?


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> So has she been officially ordered to spend the whole 45 days in jail?



Yep...I stated that in CAPS earlier


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Yep...I stated that in CAPS earlier



Just saw it, Mike. My apologies, I was at lunch.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

Too much posts in a too short time : no time to read


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Just saw it, Mike. My apologies, I was at lunch.



  Food is more important than my rambings


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I'm a visual person, so I made something real quick to help illustrate this.


lmfao +rep


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Not when it comes to Paris Hilton.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris has been sent to the psych ward at a facility called the 'Twin Towers' in East L.A.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Paris has been sent to the psych ward at a facility called the 'Twin Towers' in East L.A.



Holy shit. A plane joke would in such bad taste right now.  

I'm surprised how long it took for another post in this thread. I had to logout so I could actually do some work today otherwise no paycheck for me.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

MSNBC showed a different picture of her crying in the back of the police car.

 

Judge orders Paris Hilton back to jail - Celebrity News - MSNBC.com


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> MSNBC showed a different picture of her crying in the back of the police car.



"This post is worthless without a pic."


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> "This post is worthless without a pic."



I still have dial-up, it takes a while to upload. Check the post now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Holy shit, that pic is so much better. 

Cancer, feel free to join in on the fun!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 8, 2007)

I was wondering why no one replied in the other thread....


Don't even get me started on Sharpton...

Feel free to flame, but right now I actually do feel sorta sorry for Paris. First jail (which she deserved), then house arrest (sorta uncool, but at least she is still serving her sentence), now jail again (because the sheriff screwed up)...


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Feel free to flame, but right now I actually do feel sorta sorry for Paris. First jail (which she deserved), then house arrest (sorta uncool, but at least she is still serving her sentence), now jail again (because the sheriff screwed up)...



I don't feel sorry for her, because I'm fairly certain that she pulled some strings to get herself sent home. "Undisclosed medical condition" and visits from a shrink? It just seems so fabricated. She tried, she failed, so back she goes.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 8, 2007)

Its the old adage, don't do the crime if you can't do the time...


Wonder what's going to happen to the sheriff though? I mean the dude defied a judge.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hopefully a contempt of court charge.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris Hilton (modified) said:


> _"It's not right! I shouldn't have to take responsibility for my actions!" shouted the weeping Hilton._



I'm glad I'm drunk right now...its kind of like a celebration but I didn't know what I was celebrating at the actual time of celebrating...now I'm home and can read (slightly) I have a good reason to sleep easy knowing the law has been up-held.

[action=DelfinoPie]spins revolver around index finger and slides it into holster.[/action]

Yes sirrey. Kiss my ass Ms Hilton...oh and while your down there, one of the usual please.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2007)

If you really wanna be nauseous check out the comments on her Myspace page.

www.myspace.com/parishilton


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> If you really wanna be nauseous check out the comments on her Myspace page.
> 
> www.myspace.com/parishilton



I'll have to pass, I don't want to actually throw up right now.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 9, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> If you really wanna be nauseous check out the comments on her Myspace page.
> 
> www.myspace.com/parishilton



The music made me 10X more nauseous than the comments.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> The music made me 10X more nauseous than the comments.



Thankfully I had my speakers off.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 9, 2007)

BTW major props for the use of the term "hobag" in the tags for this thread.

I feel sorry for one person in this: the sad tosser who shouted "NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!" during the press conference to announce that Paris Hilton was being taken back to jail - he really, really needs major help to GET A LIFE!

And was it just me or was the Sheriff sweating profusely as he waved that psychiatric report like some sort of magic wand to try and Expelliarmus all the awkward questions about why the hell he'd taken it upon himself to let the stupid bint out after only three days? He was obviously only wearing his uniform in the hope that he could curl up and hide behind the badge on it.

He should lose his job over this - a really, really serious error of judgement for one with so much authority (not that he really has any left now).


----------



## Korbain (Jun 9, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> If you really wanna be nauseous check out the comments on her Myspace page.
> 
> www.myspace.com/parishilton



haha i was game and read some!

"FREE PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALL YOU HATERS STOP HATING,YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME YOU LOSERS!!!!!!
LEAVE HER ALONE!!!!!!!
SHES MY FRIEND AND I LOVE HER!!!!!!!
XOXO"

"I love you paris. i will support you 100%" (lolps. u gotta see this www.myspace.com/burridge_and_paris)

"FREE PARIS PLEASE!!!!!
I belived in you, I hope you will fell better.

Mexico Love Paris Hilton, and I love you too.

all of the haters of Paris Fuck u!!!"

lol ok thats enough. She's fucked, its 45 days of jail, its a bit over a month (OMG!!!). I can't believe they let her out in the first place, but hey when you have money you can work magic. Atleast common sense came through and she is back in


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 9, 2007)

If only stupidity were painful.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 10, 2007)

''omgsh paris i feel soo sorry for you! like i cant even imagine what your going though right now! just know that your fans love you and the haters will prob. always be there but right now i feel really bad for you and just know that ur fans love you and we're gonna be here for ever! =] FREE PARIS!!!!!!! SCREW THE LAW''

This message made me laugh.


And cry.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 10, 2007)

Paris has dropped all appeals of her sentence.

Paris Hilton vows to serve jail sentence - Yahoo! News



Gilbucci said:


> And cry.



+1


----------



## lordofthesewers (Jun 10, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> ''omgsh paris i feel soo sorry for you! like i cant even imagine what your going though right now! just know that your fans love you and the haters will prob. always be there but right now i feel really bad for you and just know that ur fans love you and we're gonna be here for ever! =] FREE PARIS!!!!!!! SCREW THE LAW''
> 
> This message made me laugh.
> 
> ...


OMG, her fans should be exterminated too, not only her. I can't believe someone thought of that.


I think she made the right decision and not to appeal. And in her statement (or probably written by somebody else) she said she doesn't want any more public attention and that the media should focus on something else is good. I agree with her on something. Ew....


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 10, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> ''omgsh paris i feel soo sorry for you! like i cant even imagine what your going though right now! just know that your fans love you and the haters will prob. always be there but right now i feel really bad for you and just know that ur fans love you and we're gonna be here for ever! =] FREE PARIS!!!!!!! SCREW THE LAW''
> 
> This message made me laugh.
> 
> ...



This message just made me think: "Where's Judge Dredd when you need him the most?!"


----------



## Naren (Jun 10, 2007)

When I first read this on MSN on Friday night, I was so fucking happy. 

I hope that sheriff gets fired.



Gilbucci said:


> ''omgsh paris i feel soo sorry for you! like i cant even imagine what your going though right now! just know that your fans love you and the haters will prob. always be there but right now i feel really bad for you and just know that ur fans love you and we're gonna be here for ever! =] FREE PARIS!!!!!!! SCREW THE LAW''
> 
> This message made me laugh.
> 
> ...



 People like that have IQs so low they can't be measured. I smiled when reading that, but it also kind of just made me angry at how idiotic some people can be.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 10, 2007)

Speaking of IQs.. Someone told me that Paris is a card-carrying member of mensa...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 10, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Speaking of IQs.. Someone told me that Paris is a card-carrying member of mensa...



I guess you have to be pretty smart to act so dumb.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 10, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Paris has dropped all appeals of her sentence.
> 
> Paris Hilton vows to serve jail sentence - Yahoo! News
> +1




From the article:
"Hilton added she was "shocked" by the attention her case has received and suggested the public and media focus on "more important things like the men and women serving our country in Iraq."


Best thing I've heard her say so far in this whole debacle.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Speaking of IQs.. Someone told me that Paris is a card-carrying member of mensa...



Mensa - the organisation that you have to pay a subscription to in order to prove how clever you are...


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hah, I added her on myspace. I'm so gonna trash her fans 

Any one else down?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 10, 2007)

Paris Hilton fans are already trash. It seems redundant.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 10, 2007)

Touche, touche


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Speaking of IQs.. Someone told me that Paris is a card-carrying member of mensa...



Somehow I don't believe that.


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

What is "mensa"?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 11, 2007)

Mensa is an organization for Wile E Coyote Super Genius types. The likelihood of Paris Hilton having a Mensa membership card are about the same of her having a hymen.


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

But Wile E Coyote was a complete idiot...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> But Wile E Coyote was a complete idiot...



 

Have you never seen the Bugs Bunny cartoon where Wile E Coyote is trying to catch Bugs and introduces himself as Wile E Coyote Super Genius?


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Have you never seen the Bugs Bunny cartoon where Wile E Coyote is trying to catch Bugs and introduces himself as Wile E Coyote Super Genius?



No, never saw that episode. I've never seen Wile E Coyote talk. Did he whip out a sign that said "I am Wile E Coyote Super Genius"? Or was it just a sign that said "Wile E Coyote Super Genius" and it had an arrow pointing at himself? I don't think I've seen Wile E chasing anyone other than the roadrunner.

I guess he's a genius for a coyote, considering most coyotes can't do that... but Bugs, Tweetie, Sylvestor, etc. etc. can actually talk.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> No, never saw that episode. I've never seen Wile E Coyote talk. Did he whip out a sign that said "I am Wile E Coyote Super Genius"? Or was it just a sign that said "Wile E Coyote Super Genius" and it had an arrow pointing at himself? I don't think I've seen Wile E chasing anyone other than the roadrunner.
> 
> I guess he's a genius for a coyote, considering most coyotes can't do that... but Bugs, Tweetie, Sylvestor, etc. etc. can actually talk.



He gave Bugs a business card that said: Wile E. Coyote
Super Genius

While telling him: "I am a super genius.'


----------



## forelander (Jun 11, 2007)

I've heard him talk as well. There was an episode with Bugs Bunny, it was hilarious. Mensa is an organisation for 'really smart' people, you need to have above a certain IQ to become a member. 

Moral is, Wile E Coyote is smarter than Paris Hilton.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 11, 2007)

* > Paris Hilton


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> * > Paris Hilton



That quote > Paris Hilton



And she doesn't understand why....


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Speaking of IQs.. Someone told me that Paris is a card-carrying member of mensa...



I've heard some of the music she's recorded. and judging from that, i refuse to believe this statement.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I've heard some of the music she's recorded. and judging from that, i refuse to believe this statement.



I've heard toddlers with a better grasp of the English language than her, I doubt she could even *pass* an IQ test.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

Cancer said:


> From the article:
> "Hilton added she was "shocked" by the attention her case has received and suggested the public and media focus on "more important things like the men and women serving our country in Iraq."
> 
> 
> Best thing I've heard her say so far in this whole debacle.



Fuck, maybe there's an outside chance here that the sentence will actually do her good, and she'll emerge from jail a new person. 



I mean, I don't believe it either, but isn't it pretty to think? 


Tele, don't waste your time. They're delusional, they're not going to listen to logic, and you're just going to get your own page spammed in return. As they say, let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck, maybe there's an outside chance here that the sentence will actually do her good, and she'll emerge from jail a new person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be weird....Paris Hilton, frontrunner of the campaign for a better society....


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 11, 2007)

Paris Hilton will emerge whatever type of person her publicist tells her she needs to be.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

She now says she's gonna stop "acting dumb."

Too late.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Paris Hilton will emerge whatever type of person her publicist tells her she needs to be.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

How about this? 

Paris Hilton - Yahoo! TV


----------



## playstopause (Jun 11, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> How about this?
> 
> Paris Hilton - Yahoo! TV



One word : pathetic.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, the whole point about punishment is to change people's views. If there is a change, and she ends up doing good, then more power to her. That is, if she means it, but only time will tell.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 12, 2007)

"I used to act dumb. ... That act is no longer cute," ABC quoted Hilton as saying

Wasn't cute in any way. Intelligent women are cute, acting or being born a dumb blonde bimbo is not cute or sexy, it's just annoying.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> "I used to act dumb. ... That act is no longer cute," ABC quoted Hilton as saying
> 
> Wasn't cute in any way. Intelligent women are cute, acting or being born a dumb blonde bimbo is not cute or sexy, it's just annoying.





I can't beleive this thread is still going on


----------



## playstopause (Jun 12, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> Intelligent women are cute, acting or being born a dumb blonde bimbo is not cute or sexy, it's just annoying.



 Right on.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> Wasn't cute in any way. Intelligent women are cute, acting or being born a dumb blonde bimbo is not cute or sexy, it's just annoying.


At least if you know they're intelligent you can expect forms of manipulation 

Dumb is just not appealing in any way at all... well, maybe as a **** ****** but that'd be it.


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> Wasn't cute in any way. Intelligent women are cute, acting or being born a dumb blonde bimbo is not cute or sexy, it's just annoying.



Hmm. i wouldn't call intelligence "cute" in a woman, but I _*would *_call it one hell of a turn-on. "Cute" just doesn't seem the right word, but I definitely go for (on a long-term basis, anyhow) intelligence in a woman.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hmm. i wouldn't call intelligence "cute" in a woman, but I _*would *_call it one hell of a turn-on. "Cute" just doesn't seem the right word, but I definitely go for (on a long-term basis, anyhow) intelligence in a woman.



 

Cute can be okay, but if she's just dumb as shit, then I'm not interested.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Cute can be okay, but if she's just dumb as shit, then I'm not interested.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 13, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Cute can be okay, but if she's just dumb as shit, then I'm not interested.



Word!


----------

